# Wall paper not sticking



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Did the wallpaper instructions mention anything about applying sizing/wallcovering primer first?

SirWired


----------



## mc2 (Mar 2, 2009)

don't remember will check later...if so is the wallpaper ruined or can i repaste and rehang after sizing?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Walls must have a WALL COVERING primer first , forget the word sizing, it is not relevant in this ( or most any) case.What brand of paper? It MIGHT be possible to apply paste to the paper that fell down but I would not bet on it. I would go with a higher quality paper myself,after all you will be living with it( hopefully) a long time, especially if you do not prime the walls first with a WALL COVERING primer.:laughing:


----------



## Determined (Jan 9, 2009)

I have done this myself and found that when I used a thin layer of vinyl paste along with the pre pasted paper it worked very well. 

Buy the already mixed vinyl paste and mix it with water and make it thin to the touch that you can just about feel the paste in the water. Like a slimy water. Thats the best way I know how to explain it.

Don't put the pre pasted paper through any roller tray or anything like that just cut the paper to size and paste it on the table with a paste brush as though you are pasting regular paper. Fold it over three quarters the way up and then fold the left over piece back to touch the first fold edge. See instructions for paper hanging in a book.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

:huh: Thats too bad it came off!

 But you can always fix up the mess up. Try reapplying wallpaper adhesive to the wall paper and paste it again.


Dana


----------

